# pooping at night



## lisa p (Oct 18, 2010)

H i everyone,

Just got a question about our puppy buddy he is 15 weeks old and since we got him he has pooped during the night , he used to do 2 or 3 but since we changed his feeding its only one. My question is well is this normal? , will he grow out of it? . Also he sleeps in the utility in a crate with the door open and papers down so if he needs to go he can. Hope someone can help. thanks lisa.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what time do you give him his last meal and when do you let him out for the toilet last. pwesonaly i would start locking his crate unless you are intending to let him out in the moddle of the night. we uesd puppy pads with delta more than i intended too and i feel it has blured the line between outside and in as she is still having accidents.


----------



## lisa p (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks kendal

He is last fed at 5pm and usually has a poop before bed which is aroubd 10pm and my husband is up again around 6am for work. Do you think he can be crated for that long this age? He does still have the odd accident around the house.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

delta is 15 weeks and has been crated overnight with the others for a couple of weeks now. she is the only one has ever has peed in the crate overnight but she copyed the kitten on day and still want to pee on blankets. she doesnt pee in the crate if its got no blanket in it so i know she can hold hee toilet all night which for her is about 12 midnight till around 7 when they are let out.


----------



## lisa p (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks kendal i think i will try and crate him at night and hopfully i will work. I will start sunday night as hubby is not working this weekend , i will let u know how i get on. thanks again.


----------

